# Police called to Abortion Clinic



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

An Indiana mother recently accompanied her daughter and her daughter's boyfriend to one of Indiana's Planned Parenthood clinics, but they unwittingly walked into a so-called "crisis pregnancy center" run by an anti-abortion group, one that shared a parking lot with the real Planned Parenthood clinic and was designed expressly to lure Planned Parenthood patients and deceive them.

The group took down the girl's confidential personal information and told her to come back for her appointment, which they said would be in their "other office" (the real Planned Parenthood office nearby). When she arrived for her appointment, not only did the Planned Parenthood staff have no record of her, *but the police were there. The "crisis pregnancy center" had called them, claiming that a minor was being forced to have an abortion against her will. 
*
The "crisis pregnancy center" staff then proceeded to wage a campaign of intimidation and harassment over the following days, showing up at the girl's home and calling her father's workplace. Planned Parenthood's clinic director reports that the girl was "scared to death to leave her house." They even went to her school and urged classmates to pressure her not to have an abortion.

The anti-choice movement is setting up these "crisis pregnancy centers" across the country. Some of them have neutral-sounding names and run ads that falsely promise the full range of reproductive health services, but they dispense anti-choice propaganda and intimidation instead. And according to a recent article in _The New York Times_, there are currently more of these centers in the U.S. than there are actual abortion providers. What's more, these centers have received $60 million in government grants. They're being funded by our tax dollars.

---I was recently called to a siltuation like this - be aware this stuff guys and girls.

:|


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

That's just wrong going to the girls school and calling the fathers place of work.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

> but they dispense anti-choice propaganda and intimidation instead. And according to a recent article in _The New York Times_, there are currently more of these centers in the U.S. than there are actual abortion providers. What's more, these centers have received $60 million in government grants. They're being funded by our tax dollars.


As opposed to "pro-murder" propaganda. Women have a choice...they are in complete control of reproduction: if they don't want to be pregnant, they do not have to engage in activities that cause pregnancy. They are not "animals in heat"...they are thinking/reasoning beings. You "can't eat your cake and have it too".

Be aware, "boys and girls", premeditated murder of unborn children occurs here everyday. Too bad if anyone had to use birth control (besides abortion)...or, heaven forefend, actually wait until they were ready to have children before engaging in unprotected sexual congress.

Sorry, I value human life. For those of you who support abortion as a womans "right" to choose, but decry capitol punishment...just think of capitol punishment as a "retroactive abortion".


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hipaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

The "crisis pregnancy center" staff then proceeded to wage a campaign of intimidation and harassment over the following days, showing up at the girl's home and calling her father's workplace.


That out of order!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

And it's okay for the pro-death people to do the same...yeah, I agree with you...it is out of line...these people are "shoveling sand against the tide"...the pro-death people clearly have the upper hand in getting their message out: hollyweird, MSM and the forces of 'politcal correctness'...and still the children are murdered.


----------



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> As opposed to "pro-murder" propaganda. Women have a choice...they are in complete control of reproduction: if they don't want to be pregnant, they do not have to engage in activities that cause pregnancy. They are not "animals in heat"...they are thinking/reasoning beings. You "can't eat your cake and have your cake and eat it too."


*And men can have their cake and eat it too?* Let's get real. Men are not animals in heat either, yet we all _decide_ to have sex. Sex happens; pregnancy happens. Whether a person agrees with abortion or not is irrelevant; it is up to the person. Freedom of choice, free country. I did not post this article to debate abortion, only to make officers aware of the icreased tensions surrounding these issues, and the possible outcomes.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

This is a free country right? We all have our own choices to make. If a woman wants to have an abortion, it's her body, it's her choice. 
Anyway what that anti abortion place has done is wrong. They deceived the girl into thinking that they were the abortion clinic and then proceeded to harass her. 
8O


----------

